# Is the Canon MT-26EX-RT right for me?



## chrysoberyl (Jan 29, 2018)

I want to use it with my Sigma 35, Milvus 100, 100L and Sigma 180. And potentially with the Laowa 60mm macro. I understand that step down rings will be required. What I don’t know is how bad the vignetting will be with the Sigmas. I intend to use both of my cameras.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 30, 2018)

The 26 mounting ring is identical to the 24 ring, except for the lettering. I use both on the Zeiss MP 100, and have also put on the Canon 180 macro. You can also mount the heads on separate goose neck holders that you can attach to the tripod socket of the body. Haven't used mine on a 35 mm (have a Zeiss 35/1.4 classic), not sure it would illuminate properly. I would rather use my 580 with diffusor and reflector.

For the Zeiss 100 and the Canon 180M, there are Canon adapter rings, so no additional step ring required. I leave the adapter ring permanently on my Zeiss 100. Hood goes over it no problems, and ring does not vignette even at infinity focus.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks, I hoped you would reply! Good to know regarding the Zeiss, it is my most used lens in wildflower season.

The goosenecks sound useful. Since this unit is RT, I wonder whether it can trigger other RT flashes? I'll just have to find out regarding the Sigmas, but the main use will be on my Zeiss anyway.

Thanks again!


----------



## midluk (Jan 30, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Since this unit is RT, I wonder whether it can trigger other RT flashes?


Yes. The MT-26EX-RT is a wireless flash master and can trigger other RT flashes. It can not be triggered remotely, through, because It does not offer slave mode (I guess the RT protocol does not allow one slave unit to belong to two flash groups).
Another limitation of wireless operation is that the new flash power settings below 1/128 are only available in stand-alone mode. As soon as master mode (optical or RT) is enabled, 1/128 is the lowest setting.


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 31, 2018)

RE remote triggering, you should be able to add an optical (or radio) slave sensor and set the flash to manual power. Or you can use a longer TTL-flash-sync cable. Canon only has the spiral one, but FlashZebra makes very durable longer ones. Use the FlashZebra cables all the time. Haven't played with radio controllers. The 26 is my first RT flash [Except the Buff lights with cyber commander].


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks, both, very useful information.

Zeidora, what brand of 'separate goose neck holders that you can attach to the tripod socket of the body' do you recommend?


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 2, 2018)

Search ebay for Dual Mount Arm Macro Shot Flexible Flash Bracket
I got the ball-chain type. It's OK, but not the greatest. Don't use if frequently enough to try other ones. I also have a couple of Wimberley plamps and modified them with a hot-shoe holder. That then attached to the tripod legs. OK for stationary shots, but not for hand-held.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks again for the useful advice! Having fooled around with ~2.5X magnification last weekend and getting quite frustrated with focusing, my next interest is in macro rails - a separate topic.


----------

